# Suche guten Iphone Clone



## sevi (15. Juni 2009)

Hi, weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich das hier im Forum schreiben darf, aber ich fang einfach mal an. Ich suche eine guten Iphone Clone so bis 190€. Es soll möglichst wies Iphone aussehen und mindestens 8GB Speicher haben. Und dann eben die weiteren Funktionen, wie den Schwerkraftsensor, das vergrößern mit den Fingern und Touchflo. Wlan wäre nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht sein.
Hab bis jetzt das Ciphone 3G -8GB Schwarz_Deutsches Menü_Handys_Elecdragon - Der beste CECT China Handy Onlineshop exklusiv für deutsche sprachige Kunden! Ohne Vertrag so im Auge. Allerdings hab ich von einem Ciphone C6 gehört, kennt jemand zu dem was genaueres und wo man es bestellen kann?


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Juni 2009)

In diesem Preisbereich wirst du nichts finden, was auch nur ansatzweise in die nähe von einem iPhone kommt.

Das oben verlinkte ist 100%ig nicht echt...

Ansonsten kauf dir einen iPod Touch, der hat fast alles von iPhone. Gibt es auch schon in deinem Preisbereich - allerdings würde ich zum 16gb Modell für ~250 greifen.


----------



## we3dm4n (15. Juni 2009)

Falsch aurionkratos.

Es geht sogar noch besser:
Ciphone C6 ist das Stichwort. Das sollte allen deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden!
Bestelle kannst du es zb. bei fastcardtech.com (seriöser Shop!)

Falls noch Fragen sind, hier kommst du direkt zum richtigen Thread bei chinamobiles 
WIFI + GPS 450 MHz suchen Ciphone 5 - Seite 32 - Chinamobiles


----------



## sevi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das gefunden:
Ciphone C6 8gb Build in Gps Wifi?Cpu 450mhz?iphone UI?WM ppc 6.1, super cool_MOBILE PHONE_Fastcardtech the world TOP 1 Digital product seller! - Chinese mobile phone
aber irgendwo hab ich gehört, dass da Ciphone C6 4x4 Icons darstellt. Auf dem Bild sind es aber nur 4x3. Stimmt das mit 4x4?


----------

